# SHIMANO EMBROIDERED COLUMBIA SHIRTS



## TEXAS_REDKILLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Im new to the forum so if this has been asked before I appolagize. I would like to know where I can get the Columbia Bonehead fishing shirts that have Shimano embroidered on them. Ive seen them in videos and pics but cant find anywhere to buy them. I would like to get some for myself and for Christmas gifts for my boys. Also where can I get those Shimano die cut decals? Thanks in advance. :texasflag :cheers:
---Josh.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The shirts you have seen were probably something one of the reps had made. We offer our own style shirt now. Here's a link:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...cts/gear/clothing_footwear/vented_shirts.html

For decals give us a call at 877-577-0600.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> The shirts you have seen were probably something one of the reps had made. We offer our own style shirt now. Here's a link:
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...cts/gear/clothing_footwear/vented_shirts.html
> 
> For decals give us a call at 877-577-0600.


I think Bantam may have meant details not decals since there are no prices on the website.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

$49.99


----------

